# Has anyone used Practicode?



## sdneal (Jul 4, 2014)

I am currently a CPC-A and I have experience in the medical field but not in coding. I was wondering if anyone has taken the Practicode modules through AAPC and if that helped them find a job.


----------



## risper61@gmail.com (Jul 13, 2014)

*practicode*

I actually just purchased Practicode last week so I'm  still learning it. I want to build my skills up before I look for a job. But I heard that it will make it easier with finding a job because it's real-world experience. I purchased the practicode practicum, after completing my exercises I will have 1-year of coding experience to add to my resume. This will be something beneficial when employers look at your resume. So far I like practicode I think it's good practice.


----------



## Rentz07 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Does Practicode include inpatient cases/records?*



risper61@gmail.com said:


> I actually just purchased Practicode last week so I'm  still learning it. I want to build my skills up before I look for a job. But I heard that it will make it easier with finding a job because it's real-world experience. I purchased the practicode practicum, after completing my exercises I will have 1-year of coding experience to add to my resume. This will be something beneficial when employers look at your resume. So far I like practicode I think it's good practice.



Hi risper612gmail.com - I'm also considering of purchasing Practicode but I need to know if they include inpatient cases?

Looking forward to your response. Thank you.


----------



## esmer77 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello everyone, I also purchased Practicode and was in my 2nd learning course and was working on my last five questions in the course, I made a coding mistake and when I went back to retry the scenario I was shown the message "maximum chances reached" something along those lines.  This was the first time I every saw this message and now I cannot complete the course and move on to the assessment, I was wondering if anyone has seen this message while they were working on Practicode, if so what do I need to do in order to complete my course.  I have tried looking for the answer myself, I even tried logging out and logging back in but that doesn't seem to help as well.  Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks everyone.

Linda Angeles


----------



## nperez424@gmail.com (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi Linda, 

You have to move the cursor to the next question and keep on going. You will see the next question on the bottom of the window that you are working on. I wish that there were better instructions with this or someone official to communicate with. Good Luck!

Nancy


----------



## mbower1399 (Oct 11, 2017)

*Practicode: Useful information*

learningportal@aapc: 

I bought the new Practicode and received this message from them. This might help some people while doing practicode. I didn't realize that things changed.  


In an effort to ensure that the valuable time you spend completing the Practicode practicum results in real-world experience that shows value to employers, AAPC has made changes in the scoring of the modules.
The module grading changes include:
Each case in the modules will have 1 attempt to complete
No passing score but an attempt is required
You are required to enter your coding before you submit
You will be able to review your coding, answers and rationales
The purpose of the modules is for you to gain practice on coding cases to prepare you for the graded assessments. The module score will not impact your completion of the program. Once the module is complete, you are ready to take the assessment. To complete the program, you must score a minimum of 70% on the assessments. You will receive three attempts for the assessment.

Thank you for choosing AAPC!


----------



## jewelsz33 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Currently using*

I finished module 1.. Wont let me take module 1 assesment.. Does anyone know why


----------

